# treated wood code question



## carlarch (Aug 10, 2016)

the NJ IRC has a section re: building in flood zones. It states "preservative treated lumber" is required. In lieu of "pressure treated" wood I want to use the existing floor joist which are 1/2 way below the flood (BFE) and just treat them with "Borate". This is acceptable to FEMA standards (Tech. Bul. #2) and I would think the building code should allow it as well since applying Borate to existing lumber is a form of "preservative treating". My local building official would agree and allow this but he wants something in writing from the state (DCA here in NJ) but they won't give anything in writing. 

Does anyone have thoughts or comments about this issue? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## north star (Aug 10, 2016)

*# = # = #*


carlarch,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !  

Why DCA, and not the American Wood & Paper Association,
or a similar wood manufacturer ?........Is having something
from DCA a "requirement", or just nice to have ?......Can
your BO document that DCA won't provide anything in writing,
and obtain something from a wood manufacturer instead,
...along with the FEMA acceptable sections, and your NJ IRC ?


*# = # = #*


----------



## cda (Aug 10, 2016)

One problem is field application versus factory application.

High possibility you will not get the wood treated properly.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 10, 2016)

If the treatment does not extend to the interior of the wood the wood will rot out from the inside.  Such treatment is not possible when field treated.  Field treating cut lumber will help compensate for the fact that level of treatment is less as you go to the center of the member.

The IBC typically requires treatment to comply with AWPA standards.  Do not believe this is possible with painted on treatments.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 10, 2016)

carlarch said:


> "preservative treated lumber"


Is there difference in your states definition of "preservative" versus "pressure" treated? They are interchangeable in the I-Codes.
"Preservative" could be field applied "Pressure" could not be field applied.


----------



## ICE (Aug 10, 2016)

The term "Preservative treated" means that a facility that treats lumber has treated the lumber and stamped or tagged the lumber.  Brushing the lumber with Borate is nowhere close to that.  The cut ends and drilled holes should be brushed with Borate but that's as far as that goes.


----------



## FLSTF01 (Aug 11, 2016)

Needs to be pressure-treated and labeled.  You can't field apply and meet the requirement.


----------



## JBI (Aug 11, 2016)

In the 2015 IBC there are 3 definitions for treated lumber (I know it's an IRC question, but they did not include the definitions... yet...). 'Treated Wood' - Wood products that are conditioned to enhance fire-retardant or preservative properties' comes first and is followed by sub-definitions for 'Fire-retardant-treated wood' and 'Preservative-treated wood'. BOTH sub-definitions recognize woods that are 'treated by a pressure process or other means'. 
It's not all about pressure treatment anymore. 
Interesting difference, the 'fire-retardant' definition includes '...or other means *during manufacture,...', *while the preservative-treated does not.  
The 2015 IRC still requires 'pressure preservative treated' in most applications. 
'Field application' ties into notches, bored holes, and cut ends, *not* whole board lengths. 
NYS modifies the flood regulations in the Codes and requires elevating buildings undergoing repair. 
We also require a minimum 2' of freeboard in floodways.
.


----------



## steveray (Aug 11, 2016)

Can you post your NJ code? There seems to be some slightly unclear language in the IRC where one section states pressure and one states AWPA VI....

SECTION R317
PROTECTION OF WOOD AND WOOD
BASED PRODUCTS AGAINST DECAY
R317.1 Location required. Protection of wood and wood
based products from decay shall be provided in the following
locations by the use of naturally durable wood or wood that is
preservative-treated in accordance with AWPA VI for the species,
product, preservative and end use. Preservatives shall be
listed in Section 4 of AWPA VI.

R317.1.3 Geographical areas. In geographical areas
where experience has demonstrated a specific need,
approved naturally durable or pressure-preservative-treated
wood shall be used for those portions ofwood members that
form the structural supports of buildings, balconies, porches
or similar permanent building appurtenances when those
members are exposed to the weather without adequate protection
from a roof, eave, overhang or other covering that
would prevent moisture or water accumulation on the surface
or at joints between members.


----------



## JBI (Aug 11, 2016)

steveray - R317.1 is the overall picture of where wood is to be protected from decay and is generally looking at the building proper. R317.1.3 is specific to exterior applications where'experience has demonstrated a specific need', porches, balconies, decks for example. You have to look at the listed areas of concern in each section. 
With the new language 'by pressure process or other means' in the IBC definitions, the IRC is moving in the same direction. In most cases the IRC is still saying 'pressure-preservative-treatment', but the 'preservative-treated' language is starting to come in to play.


----------



## steveray (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks JBI!....The least they could do is throw AHJ in there, not that I want them to throw on more thing on me, but everyone's "experience" is different...


----------



## Paul Sweet (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm not sure borate treatment is adequate for flood zones.  Most borates can leach out when wetted.


----------



## Kathy Golden (Oct 8, 2016)

JBI said:


> In the 2015 IBC there are 3 definitions for treated lumber (I know it's an IRC question, but they did not include the definitions... yet...). 'Treated Wood' - Wood products that are conditioned to enhance fire-retardant or preservative properties' comes first and is followed by sub-definitions for 'Fire-retardant-treated wood' and 'Preservative-treated wood'. BOTH sub-definitions recognize woods that are 'treated by a pressure process or other means'.
> It's not all about pressure treatment anymore.
> Interesting difference, the 'fire-retardant' definition includes '...or other means *during manufacture,...', *while the preservative-treated does not.
> The 2015 IRC still requires 'pressure preservative treated' in most applications.
> ...


Thanks for the tips.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 8, 2016)

From AWPA 
The builder did not use pressure treated wood in locations required by the code.  Is there a preservative that can be applied to make it comply with AWPA Standard U1?Unfortunately, no.  Except for dip-treated millwork or composite wood products with a powdered preservative incorporated with the wood strands, fibers, or chips during the manufacturing process, Standard U1 requires pressure treatment for all other products.  Some surface-applied preservatives might provide some degree of protection, but it would not be as effective as pressure treatment, which forces the preservatives deep into the wood https://www.awpa.com/references/official.asp


----------



## bhale7wv (Oct 18, 2016)

Has NJ adopted or will they recognize the current ICC Existing Building Code?
I feel sure you could find something in there to help you.
*SECTION 601 GENERAL *
*601.1 Scope. *
Repairs as described in Section 502 shall comply with the requirements of this chapter. Repairs to _historic buildings _need only comply with Chapter 12. 
*601.2 Conformance. *
The work shall not make the building less conforming than it was before the _repair _was undertaken. 
* 601.3 Flood hazard areas. 
In flood hazard areas, repairs that constitute substantial improvement shall require that the building comply with Section 1612 of the International Building Code. 

SECTION 602 BUILDING ELEMENTS AND MATERIALS 
602.1 Existing building materials. 
Materials already in use in a building in compliance with requirements or approvals in effect at the time of their erection or installation shall be permitted to remain in use unless determined by the code official to render the building or structure unsafe or dangerous as defined in Chapter 2.*


----------

